# Egg leaking foam?



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 21, 2011)

One of my eggs has a sort of foam coming out of it - just a pin prick size, but if I wipe it, it comes back in a few hours. It's on the side of the egg - not leaking - just a little bit of foam sticking to the side of the egg. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 21, 2011)

Post picture.


----------



## cdmay (Dec 22, 2011)

If it smells it's bad. Or it might be that the egg is being exposed to too much moisture and is splitting. 
As Aldabraman says, post a picture.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 22, 2011)

I think that egg is bad. Any bubbles indicate escaping gas. Escaping gas = rotten egg. That's why rotten eggs always float.


----------

